# Favourite workouts?



## Platitudinarian (13 Dec 2018)

Anyone have any particularly good youtube channels for workouts to keep up with the PT?


----------



## TheOfficialSCAR (2 Jan 2019)

personally, I love Athlean-X's YouTube channel, the guy's a legend and knows exactly what he's doing, plus it works and he's got the science to prove it.


----------



## AbdullahD (2 Jan 2019)

TheOfficialSCAR said:
			
		

> personally, I love Athlean-X's YouTube channel, the guy's a legend and knows exactly what he's doing, plus it works and he's got the science to prove it.



I'll second that he does have a neat channel.

I occasionally watch it as well.

Abdullah


----------



## LittleBlackDevil (11 Jan 2020)

I personally really like Mark Mcilyar because he's an "older" guy like me and his stuff is all directed specifically towards men over 40. I've made massive strides under his tutelage after a long period of plateauing as I aged.

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLcykEULRU-YH0-TEuMrVgX-DMvvhS2fle


----------

